# Reaction Time Test



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2008)

Single point threading scares a lot of people because they don't
think their reaction time is quick enough to get the tool back out
of the cut.

Here's a silly little test that will give you an idea of just how quickly
one can react. 

*Online Reaction Time Test*

Rick


----------



## Cedge (Oct 31, 2008)

*.2444 *seconds

Steve


----------



## mklotz (Oct 31, 2008)

0.2572 seconds.

Not bad for a 67 year old geezer named "Klotz".


----------



## Bernd (Oct 31, 2008)

2.06

Bernd


----------



## Turk88 (Oct 31, 2008)

0.2142


----------



## spuddevans (Oct 31, 2008)

0.2196


Tim


----------



## Brian Rupnow (Oct 31, 2008)

0.281


----------



## chuck foster (Oct 31, 2008)

.1682

chuck


----------



## jimmybondi (Oct 31, 2008)

wow - i'ld like such "games" 

best time .195sec (average .2072)

but i've another favorite:

http://www.beetz-sebastian.de/swf/popoint.swf

Frank

[Edit] dec-point displaced


----------



## Metal Mickey (Oct 31, 2008)

1 hour 45 seconds. So I win! :big:


----------



## wdp67 (Oct 31, 2008)

.191 avg, not to bad!

Walt


----------



## Turk88 (Oct 31, 2008)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> wow - i'ld like such "games"
> 
> best time 1.95sec (average 2.072)
> 
> ...




You Clicked all the blocks in 7.701 seconds.


----------



## Turk88 (Oct 31, 2008)

6.499 the second time.


----------



## rodbuilder (Oct 31, 2008)

Red light 0.103, 0.034, 0.181, 0.054, 0.076 = 0.0896 average

Click numbers 6.056 sec


----------



## tel (Oct 31, 2008)

*0.26860*


----------



## Maryak (Oct 31, 2008)

0.2435999


----------



## dsquire (Oct 31, 2008)

Hi all

.219
.219
.234
.234
.187
.2186 Average  - first time

Now to go and practice to see if I can do any better.

Rick

I didn't notice your score posted yet!!!

Don


----------



## Paolo (Oct 31, 2008)

My average....
0.19380000000000003
0.203
0.203
0.172
0.203
0.178
I did te test one time


----------



## rake60 (Oct 31, 2008)

My first score was .198 Average

I haven't been able to repete that! 
The rest were all in the .220 range.

Rick


----------



## John S (Oct 31, 2008)

28 seconds but I was looking for the half nuts.....................


----------



## Bluechip (Oct 31, 2008)

0.21873

or very close to 7/32 :


Dave


----------



## Lew Hartswick (Oct 31, 2008)

0.2466 average. 
As Marv says not too bad for a 76 year old finger. 
  ...lew...


----------



## jack404 (Oct 31, 2008)

0.176399999 avg

jack


----------



## CrewCab (Oct 31, 2008)

Mine went off the scale ;D ............. OK it only goes up to 30 seconds  ............ 'spose I don't win then ......... I was helping John look for his half nuts mind ;D

CC






















0.197 was the best one if that counts


----------



## zeusrekning (Oct 31, 2008)

rodbuilder  said:
			
		

> Red light 0.103, 0.034, 0.181, 0.054, 0.076 = 0.0896 average
> 
> Click numbers 6.056 sec
> 
> ...


----------



## dsquire (Oct 31, 2008)

rodbuilder  said:
			
		

> Red light 0.103, 0.034, 0.181, 0.054, 0.076 = 0.0896 average
> 
> Click numbers 6.056 sec



34/1000 Th of a second

I think we better strap this lad in a dragster. We will not have to worry about red lighting.


----------



## ksouers (Oct 31, 2008)

.225 .246 .236 .268 .238

avg .2426

OK, I guess for an old fart...

Pretty consistent except for the .268 (must been napping)


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2008)

Done one time...

.189
.197
.195
.191
.187
.192 Avg


----------



## Maryak (Nov 1, 2008)

I'd probably beat all of those scores if it was welding slag in the undies : :

Regards
Bob


----------



## wareagle (Nov 1, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I'd probably beat all of those scores if it was welding slag in the undies : :



Thanks! I needed that laugh!!


----------



## itowbig (Nov 1, 2008)

ha ha 0.2152 best was 0.134


----------



## dsquire (Nov 1, 2008)

Maryak  said:
			
		

> I'd probably beat all of those scores if it was welding slag in the undies : :
> 
> Regards
> Bob



Take the undies off and you can probably cut the times in half!!!

cheers

Don


----------



## baldrocker (Nov 1, 2008)

2688 
BR


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 1, 2008)

Well this 69 year old Git got 0.2697
Max....


----------



## max corrigan (Nov 1, 2008)

jimmybondi  said:
			
		

> wow - i'ld like such "games"
> 
> best time .195sec (average .2072)
> 
> ...


Frank have you tried the eye test by rollajohn, in the "break room"
Max..............


----------



## jimmybondi (Nov 1, 2008)

Hi Max,

oh yeah - thats a very nice test
on first try 4(dot)something - just to see what happens (translation)
2nd (& final): 3,85 - not so worse as i thought 

thanks for that hint (need some time to read all posts in this forum and find interesting things)

btw:
click numbers 4.85 was my very best all time (2 years ago) and 5.2 alltime get ...

Frank


----------



## doubleboost (Nov 1, 2008)

0.223
watch the red not the green
John


----------

